# Mischevious Bunny pictures



## Dittani (Jul 17, 2006)

This is Noonoo, and his most recent work:

destroying the walls of our office...


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 17, 2006)

LoL I thought my bunns were the only ones to redecorate the walls!!!

Here is a pic of my dear checking out one of my plants! Of course she isn't going to chew it...just looking mom!!


----------



## Dittani (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha, yeah, our bunnies 'trimmed back' the leaves of the huge palm tree in our living room. It's funny, because it looks like i've taken a big pair of scissors and snipped all of the leaves in a perfect line - but no, the line is just the highest the bunnies could reach whilst standing on the arm of the couch!


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder as bunnies evolve if they will start to look like giraffes?? Any of the plants that I had on the floor I have had to move up so they couldn't trim the edges for me! They still try but so far so good!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 17, 2006)

I thought I would add one of Maisie (sorry for size of the picture...haven't quite figured out how to make them be smaller). As an aside, just after this picture was taken, she actually brought the box tumbling down, and scared the behoozets out of herself! Can you see the look on her face? "I'm just sniffin', Mom...I promise!!" Hehe...


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's one of Haley:

"Me? Chewing on the pillow? What pillow?"


----------



## Jenni (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's one of favorite pictures of Gretchen






She's a monster!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL MBB! "Can you spot the fake stuffed animal?"


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 18, 2006)

He ate the whiskers off the cat Beanie Baby. :?


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 18, 2006)

Gotta love those mischeivious buns! I especially love the picture of Gretchen  She looks so determined!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 18, 2006)

[align=center]What do you MEAN I'm not allowed on the couch???[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I'm not allowed on the table, EITHER? You MUST be kidding![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]What? I only ripped it a LITTLE bit![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I put those poops there on PURPOSE! I'll just nip this cord off so you can't vaccuum them up ANY more![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Jenni (Jul 18, 2006)

Elf isn't the only one!!

Gretchen isn't allowed on the couch, chair, coffee table, TV stand, bathroom, or upstairs.

She's done it to herself!! She is one mischevious bun!


----------



## aeposten (Jul 19, 2006)

I think Oswald would like to try on some of my boyfriend's clothes . . .




http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/193498890/

-Amy


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 19, 2006)

Misty contributing to the Mess Of The Century











_____________
Nadia


----------



## aeposten (Jul 19, 2006)

You can hardly see Misty through all of that mess! I LOVE IT!

-Amy


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't have any pictures, but Ivory decided to redecorate my walls (take down the wallpaper), actually make a hole or two in my closet (drywall), and he made me buy a new camera cable, new speakers, 2 new pairs of headphones, plus chew holes in pretty much every wire in my house.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 19, 2006)

Heh, how could I NOT contribute to this thread? :?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 19, 2006)

OMG! Misty looks like she's having the time of her life!

I can't resist adding a few pics of my own.





I'm not chewing the carpet! I swear! I'm inspecting it for... um... snackability.:innocent





There's no rule about not going here!





Need I say more?





So the fence is over there, and the "forbidden area" is down there. Now if mom would stop taking pictures of me and go do something else, I can jump down and poop all over!





What?





A rather stuck naught bunny.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 19, 2006)

"Really, it fell down by itself!" (this is what I came home to one day when I got back from work)






"I wasn't going to chew the wires, really!"










"If you are not going to give it to me, then I'll take it myself!"










"I was only saying hi, I wasn't going to spray him!"


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 20, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> OMG! Misty looks like she's having the time of her life!


 She had SO much fun - I didn't want to clean it up. She spent hours and hours exploring and making tunnels through the mess, taking the cardboard apart. It caved in on her a couple times, and she fought her way out. It was so cute, she loved it. She would find a way out and then just dive right back in.

It was all the left over boxes and wrapping from a new kitchen we had installed. The installers piled up all the trash in the dining room must to Misty's amusement.







_____________
Nadia


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 20, 2006)

Awww.... that's SO cute! Looks like a certified bunny playground  You can just barely see her!


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ivory has deemed himself a racoon

Hmm, I'll just take a little sniff around in here...






and I even caught him on video!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v292/dreamgal042/?action=view&current=MVI_0274.flv


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 24, 2006)

*dreamgal042 wrote: *


> Ivory has deemed himself a racoon , just take a little sniff around in here...


 He was just trying to help you separate the recyclables from the trash. :rofl:

Rainbows!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 1, 2006)

This is my old bunnie (Bonnie).




By sitting in the plant pot too often it killed the plant andsomehow grass grew in it! I think it may of been from herpooping in it too often aswell! lol


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 1, 2006)

Spot the bunny!




'OK maybe this was a bad idea.... HELP! I cant get down!'


----------



## Spring (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a few.. mostly from Pebbles! 





Put down that box, or I'll chew!





Hmm.. lets sneak under the bed and hide so mommy can't get me!





Even though mom said no, I decided to climb over the pile of clothes and investigate behind the dresser.


----------



## shye (Sep 3, 2006)

Nuggles. Oh so cute......


----------



## shye (Sep 3, 2006)

HEEEEEY!!!!!!!! Thats my couch!!


----------



## shye (Sep 5, 2006)

BUSTED!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 7, 2006)

"Mommy! I want to read your learning books too!Can Ipleeeeeease!?!?!"


----------



## shye (Sep 7, 2006)

HEHE! Always in to somthing yet so cute doing it!!:bunnydance:

Shye


----------



## JimD (Sep 7, 2006)

Wasn't me!! I've been in this box allll day. It must have been another bunnie


----------



## shye (Sep 7, 2006)

:shock:Im outa here!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Smelly (Sep 7, 2006)

Idunno but this one looks to be up to no good.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 7, 2006)

EKK! thats really scary :?

Im terrified of clowns, and that is about the same for me! :shock2:


----------



## Smelly (Sep 7, 2006)

This one is listening in on you. He knows your secrets.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 11, 2006)

http://vidsearch.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&amp;videoid=906282077

Mine!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Sep 11, 2006)

*Jenni wrote: *


> Here's one of favorite pictures of Gretchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What breed is Gretchen?


----------



## missyscove (Sep 29, 2006)

What do you mean I can't chew on this? 

"Escape from Alcatraz" 

"I hate my toys, I hate my toys"


----------



## KimandCocoa (Oct 1, 2006)

"What? I'm not doing anything wrong!"


----------



## maomaochiu (Oct 4, 2006)

here is maomaochiu trying to chew the cardboard underneath the couch and at the same time, get under there.

see the pbig chunk of cardboard missing? guess who did that?

see the broken couch side? guess who did that?

see the small gap under the couch? guess who will squzze his big butt under there?

MAOMAOCHIU!!!!! Duhh.........


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 18, 2006)

Periscope Apollo












Sophie peeking out from her burrow


----------



## missyscove (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's Timmy looking rather mischevious, considerin leaping onto Missy's head. 






And here's Fiona, trying to gnaw her way back into theplaypen. I accidently left the laundry basket upside downwhich means she can leap from it to the back of the couch and goexplore the house. I think she wants me to know she'sescaped, like earlier, I didn't even realize it until I heard her thumpfrom the kitchen, then as soon as I got close, she starts running withher ears up and this look on her face like, you can't catch me, thenshe ends up here, and I lift the pen up so she can slideunder.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 18, 2006)

Stealing hay from Toby is so much fun!






Tearing up the towels:


----------



## KimandCocoa (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is Cocoa's messy cage that I saw one day after work!!

Notice how everything is covered in newspaper! haha


----------



## Haley (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pics everyone!

Laura, tell Snuggly Mr. Tumnus thinks its fun to do the same thing. Food tastes so much better when it belongs to someone else!

Kim, looks like Cocoa is just having a bit of fun while youre out 

And I just love this one KellyJade:






Thats the best "who,me?" look Ive ever seen


----------



## cheryl (Nov 7, 2006)

Laura,didn't you know that the grass is alwaysgreener on the other side,but instead of grass it's hay lol,she is sucha beautiful girl :hearts



Hehe,kim,Cocoa was just redecorating her cage lol



Kellyjade..this picture i just love! just look at that cheeky little face poking out from under that blanket lol








cheryl


----------



## Bunrab (Nov 13, 2006)

He was out for a run and just when we thought he couldn't reach the toilet paper, he proved us wrong....


----------



## Savannah1687 (Nov 15, 2006)

No Mom, I'm not throwing litter all over the floor...


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 16, 2006)

Mongo is Fixing To be in trouble when Mom catches him.





Nobody's Lookin! :wink







 Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 16, 2006)

This will serve him right for not keeping my bowl full of treats.





Got to put it somewhere he can't find it.






I don't know who put my bowl under there.... :whistling

Rainbows!


----------



## Savannah1687 (Nov 19, 2006)

Just borrowing some of Mom's makeup.






And now Ithink I'll admire myself in the mirror...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 21, 2006)

Millie, all tired after shredding up an entire newspaper.:disgust:







And again shredding up newspaper (and a towel!)






And again...:rollseyes


----------



## hiphop (Nov 24, 2006)

those pics are so cute you all have such cute bunnies!


----------



## kathy5 (Jul 1, 2007)

*nice newpaper holder.....*






*BAM*


----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 14, 2008)

Aww, I want to cuddle them all!

Linz1987 wrote:-
"By sitting in the plant pot too often it killed the plant andsomehow grass grew in it! I think it may of been from herpooping in it too often aswell! lol"

You realise that was deliberate, right? 

Jo


----------



## peterabbit (Apr 28, 2008)

my mom was watching pete and went to get some raisins to give him. she came back and couldn't find him. she checked the my closet, the hall closet, her room and my sister's room. she finally found him in the box under my bed half an hour later.

we have also found him in one of the other boxes under my bed with the lid on! we still can't figure out how he found his way in there.

:bunnydance:


----------



## telemike (May 28, 2008)

Bufaloe being naughty after getting into the firepalce

http://picasaweb.google.com/telecastermds/Bunnys/photo#5205557159763611922


----------



## juliew19673 (May 28, 2008)

*telemike wrote: *


> Bufaloe being naughty after getting into the firepalce
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/telecastermds/Bunnys/photo#5205557159763611922


Kinda hard to say it wasn't me when your caught with ashes all over your face! LOL!! That was hysterical!


----------



## tkwei (Jun 4, 2008)

LOL... this thread cracks me up 

Here's pics of Buttercup's antics;

Going after the potted mint






"the apple is mine anyway"


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG how adorable she is stealing the apple!

and that is so funny about the ashes on Buf's nose! hehehe!


----------



## kattrav (Jun 14, 2008)

I didnt do it Mom!


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 19, 2008)

here's Jamie sitting on the Christmas and Easter books. mom was _not_ happy! she left him there long enough to take this pic then i had to get him outta there _fast_!


----------



## Hayley411 (Sep 23, 2008)

I walked into the room to find this. What a little butt!






~Hayley


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 27, 2008)

OK, so I just finished pairing up the socks and was going to put them away... Then Toby decided they were better off strewn across the carpeting. He has this look like, "What? I'm helping." It took me awhile to find some of the socks... :?





I have a video of him helping, too!  You can hear him pulling on the carpet, too. That's Alice in Chains playing in the back, as well. 
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=43648982


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 28, 2008)

Toby's markings are adorable! he's so cute!

Bo loves to help with laundry too!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 28, 2008)

I left him out last night while I was sleeping, and he redecorated my floor with paper towels. I forgot to put the roll where he couldn't reach it... Stupid me... :grumpy:


----------



## Hollybaby (Sep 28, 2008)

Ha ha there sooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is Toby's feeding tradition. I weigh what food was left over from the day before, measure out his new food, then put it in the bowl. That would be how I would like the morning to go. Normally, Toby will attack the food while in the scale and start eating it. Then, he will box the tray right off the scale and throw food everywhere. That's what happened this morning...

*insert piggy noises here*




Diets? I don't need no steenkin' diets!




I don't know if you can tell in the last picture, but the food is all over the floor...


----------

